# Shot a '75 B today...



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I was amazed. Are they usually that smooth? It's got to be the finest shooting 9mm I've ever laid my hands on. It's steel frame makes it feel more balanced and more "right". The pistol feels great in the hands and the controls are ergonomically placed and very easy to manipulate. It was also superbly accurate.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

My CZ-75BD was the last handgun I would get rid of, if I was to get rid of any that I own, until I bought a Hi Power. I know several pepole who own CZ-75 pistols and they would echo your comments.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Revolver I'll bet that 75 was so smooth it felt like a well oiled .22. I sure would like to shoot one someday. I heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

I don't know if your 75 had any trigger work done, but all the 75s and their successor lineage have good to great ergonomics.

Careful, though. Once the CZ bug bites you'll be needing to keep feeding your addiction!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Hyunchback said:


> I don't know if your 75 had any trigger work done, but all the 75s and their successor lineage have good to great ergonomics.
> 
> Careful, though. Once the CZ bug bites you'll be needing to keep feeding your addiction!


No, this one was completely stock. It felt great and shot amazingly accurate. I was just wondering if this was something unusual. Apparently it's not.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Ergonomically, CZs are unbeatable, in my humble opinion. They are also accurate and well made. I have experienced some jamming problems with my 75 SP 01 and my gunsmith tells me it's because the factory ammo I've been using isn't taper crimped enough. When I start reloading, any jamming issues should disappear. 

For the money, CZs are great guns.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

What ammunition was it? Maybe it needed some breaking in?


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Revolver said:


> What ammunition was it? Maybe it needed some breaking in?


Usually, Remington. My gunsmith took it out and used his reloaded ammo, put 100 rds thru it and no problems. I trust this smith because he's considered the best smith in my area and has been at his craft for about 40 years. He says the lack of a good taper crimp causes the round to slight get hung up on its journey from the feed ramp into the barrel so that the slide then lacks enough energy to get the gun all the way into battery. Maybe I should see about getting a slightly heavier recoil spring until I start reloading.

I haven't started reloading yet but I have used my SP 01 recently. Put 100 rds thru it at the range with no problems. Shot an IPSC match with it, about 175 rds with one jam.


----------

